# vista cost & requirements



## TheLetterD (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi ppl need ur help<again>

wanted to ask wats the lowest price for vist 64bit.how much maximum ram 32bit vista support.
& is ti true that u need more ram to play games than xp in vista?if yes how much extra fr far cry 1 & 2 Both!! urgent pls pls pls pls pls help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

hmm....so many smileys ? chal thik hain *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png

Vista Ultimate 32 bits costs 12k and 64 bit around 17k 

32 Bit recognizes upto 3.5GB.

You dont NEED more RAM but its recommanded coz Vista eats more RAM then XP.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 27, 2008)

^He is New here.
Vista Ultimate x64 costs Rs 17,100/- Approx (excluding taxes)
You will NEED More RAM than XP when running Newer Games and some little bit old ones Like Crysis,Gears of War.


----------



## pillainp (Aug 28, 2008)

Vista will run beautifully on 2GB of RAM. You can install 4GB (as I have myself, and why the heck not, with RAM getting cheaper every day) on 32-bit, but it will only report up to 3.5GB except in system properties.

Please do not blindly subscribe to the myth that Vista uses more RAM. Read up on the issue, such as this article (*www.tweakguides.com/VA_1.html), perhaps even use the guide he refers to, and I can guarantee you will have an absolutely wonderful experience with Vista.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2008)

No need to pay 17k for Vista ultimate x64 when it really doesn't have much advantage.

Get Vista Home Premium for 5k and the only difference between this and Ultimate is few useless goodies like Ultimate extras which we never use.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

+1 For Vista Home Premium.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 28, 2008)

Ultimate is sh1t. Useless.

Home Premium has almost all the features which Ultimate has .

+1 for Home Premium


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah just for 3 extras (There are lots of better alternatives for dreamscene),There is no need to spend so much.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2008)

yep. There are third party s/w's available for whatever features home premium miss over ultimate and guess what, they are free (and some paid)


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks ppl!! hey ive got new themes for xp!!
!99% mac looks including wlcum screen,rocket dock etc
vista looksincluding wlcum screen,rocket dock etc but excludings widgets
linux + funny looks including wlcum screen,rocket dock etc

want them?contact me for their free download links(only xp sp2)


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

Good.BTW aren't you purchasing Vista?

Offtopic:
why don't you update to SP3


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 29, 2008)

im purchasing starter edition fr 1700rs<cuz its in my budget>
wrote dis just if u wnted to know


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 29, 2008)

^^Thats a waste of money.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2008)

dipesh8thgrade said:


> im purchasing starter edition fr 1700rs<cuz its in my budget>
> wrote dis just if u wnted to know




Utter waste of money. Instead of saving money, you will lost money by purchasing that crap a.k.a **** a.k.a b(f)ullshit.

If you want Vista, get atleast Vista home premium O.E.M which costs around 5k.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 30, 2008)

dipesh8thgrade said:


> im purchasing starter edition fr 1700rs<cuz its in my budget>
> wrote dis just if u wnted to know



Not a wise decison at all.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh o Big mistake
If you are that desperate to run Vista, Home Premium is most recommended.
starter is the severely crippled version of Vista
Dont do it


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 30, 2008)

others r out of my budget, xp not available now,no choice.tell me wat ready boost does sum say it increases ram<in vista so 1gb pendrive=512mb ram+ approx> & will it work in vista.ill upgrade vista to sp1 so would it still be a waste of money?<remember i dnt wnt vista interface>btw is it a waste of money?security?


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 30, 2008)

^^Ready boost will increase speed a bit, but 512mb of readyboost memory can't match the speed of 512mb ram. Also you need a high speed pendrive, which are expensive as compared to general ones. It will worn out very quickly if used with ready boost. So better upgrade your RAM rather than relying on ReadBoost feature. Yes, the option you have selected is wastage of money.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2008)

AFAIK, Vista Starter Edition dosent have the ReadyBoost feature. Am I right


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2008)

Vista starter edition does not have anything

not even the aero 

It's piece of junk.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 31, 2008)

Now that you've learnt about the cost of running various version of Microsoft Windows Vista, have you ever thought of trying Linux? It's free to try you know, not to mention free to keep. If you have doubts about installing it with your current version of Windows see this thread, you can have both
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132


----------



## chesss (Aug 31, 2008)

just pirate it dude.. u r 13 years old. It is legal for 13yr olds to pirate software in India


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^Lol .

Aero is absent In Home Basic too .

M$ monopoly .


----------



## eggman (Aug 31, 2008)

chesss said:


> just pirate it dude.. u r 13 years old. It is legal for 13yr olds to pirate software in India


lolzzz...........ha ha ha

so funny


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 31, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Now that you've learnt about the cost of running various version of Microsoft Windows Vista, have you ever thought of trying Linux? It's free to try you know, not to mention free to keep. If you have doubts about installing it with your current version of Windows see this thread, you can have both
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132



+1
And even free to distribute.


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 31, 2008)

thugh i a youngt i cant pirate it cuz i use net and dont like iirraatating msgs of genuine advantage.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^I use p1r@t3d Windows Vista Ultimate 32Bits SP1 and I can download automatic updates, install and update software from M$'s official site,etc.

No irritating messages .


----------



## kalpik (Aug 31, 2008)

@chess: You have been on this forum long enough to know that we do not support piracy. Consider this a warning.

@all: Can we please be on topic now?


----------



## narangz (Aug 31, 2008)

For normal home usage Windows Vista Home Premium is the best choice. You need _atleast_ 512 MB of RAM. For playing games consider atleast 2 GB of RAM.

Your graphics card must be able to support Aero to run the Aero effects.


----------



## chesss (Aug 31, 2008)

> @chess: You have been on this forum long enough to know that we do not support piracy. Consider this a warning.


Nor do I support piracy 
I am merely suggesting  him to pirate, so that when he eventually gets pirated vista which lacks features like manual activation and  good-looking notification popups he will automatically find out how pirated software takes the 'fun' out of software.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 31, 2008)

The funny thing today is that the cheapest windows version is not windows XP, but windows vista. I remember reading somewhere that Vista Home Basic Retail costs 3.5K. Perhaps OEM may be 3K. Thats the cheapest windows you can buy which actually works.

As for Windows Vista Starter, well, considering the cripples it has, you will be better off with DOS and some gui for it.

What are your needs really ?

Starter looks ugly, and has a restriction allowing you to open not more than 3 apps at a time. I doubt you can bear with it.

If your budget can't go beyond 1.7K, I suggest you install Novell OpenSuSE 11.0 and ask any questions you have regarding it here in this forum. Its going to be very similar in its user experience compared to vista, and its free of cost. As far as a clueless newbie to that OS is concerned, its much more functional and easy to use than the crap that vista starter is. And perhaps its biggest advantage is that its an OS designed keeping in mind switchers from Windows Vista.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

^^True. When you are on budget, always give Open-Source a chance .

And w/ever you do (open source or Vista) dont get Starte Edition. It sux.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

It might sound amusing, but I happen to have a question now, for this thread, regarding my personal issues:

*Situation:*

Windows XP sucks on my system. Its an old and obsolete OS. I use linux for nearly _every_ thing, but others in my house NEED windows for their work since they don't know how to use linux. My rig is a 2.66GHz P4 Prescott, Intel GMA 900 Graphics and 256MB DDR1 400MHz RAM. 1GB more RAM is soon to come. Going by what someone said in this forum, a 2.0GHz CPU with 1GB RAM is supposed to run windows vista comfortably. I am considering buying Vista Home Basic. I need it to play directx 10 games (in future), and for basic office work and multitasking. Will it do ? At what cost ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^^Home Basic sux big time. It dosent have Aero and other features. Should cost around 5k I think but I have never bought any Windows as per now . I am using Windows Vista Ultimate 32Bit SP1 and its quite amazing and not as bad as others say.

BUT, for normal office work and DX10 games, it will suffice .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^^Home Basic sux big time. It dosent have Aero and other features. Should cost around 5k I think but I have never bought any Windows as per now . I am using Windows Vista Ultimate 32Bit SP1 and its quite amazing and not as bad as others say.
> 
> BUT, for normal office work and DX10 games, it will suffice .


My folks at home don't need eye candy. They need a stable OS from Microsoft.

For eye-candy and super security, I use Linux 

I heard Home Basic is 3.5K some months back. Whats its current price ?

What worries me is the rumour that Home Basic is not for gamers.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

Home basic lacks:

1) Aero
2) bad edition for laptops
3) no media center
4) windows fax and scan
5) windows meeting space
6) windows complete pc backup and restore
7) remote desktop connection
8) windows dvd maker
9) windows games


I don't think home basic is a good choice even for home use when you get home premium for just 2k more.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Home basic lacks:
> 
> 1) Aero
> 2) bad edition for laptops
> ...


1. Don't need when I have compiz fusion
2. Why ?
4. So ?
5. I prefer IRC
6. I backup my windows partitions via linux 
7. Don't need that either
8. nah...
9. If you mean solitare and pinball, I DEFINITELY don't need them


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

FYI, those were meant with home users with no knowledge on PC.

Those things make tasks easier and suits well for starters.

Am not going to argue linuxvswindows

and please for gods sake keep the linux stuff in linux threads and don't try to rub it on everyone.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> FYI, those were meant with home users with no knowledge on PC.
> 
> Those things make tasks easier and suits well for starters.
> 
> ...


I don't understand whats wrong with you.
I said I don't need certain features and you say I am dragging linux into this.

I just asked for the cheapest windows which can play directx 10 games (and has inbuilt directx 10 support obviously) which does not have any restrictions like starter. And I also need it for running multimedia, office and internet apps.

First, I hear someone saying Vista Basic would do this job. Next, you advice me to pay a couple of grands extra so that I can get more unwanted features. And now, I am confused if vista basic even does what I want to.

*damn!*


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

^^^ You said that you need a stable OS from microsoft for your folks at home and you also want an OS that does good at gaming.

Yep. you can run games on Vista Home Basic but again it lacks so manyfeatures that you might want to have when you want them. Vista Home basic is just a windows xp on dx10.

If you want a stable OS for home use, I would say get Windows XP home for 3.5k instead of windows vista home basic.

But you need a good OS that can do lot of tasks get winxp professional or vista home premium.

xp home: 3.5k
xp pro: 6k

vista home basic: 3.5k
vista home premium: 4.9k


PS: The vista media centre that comes with home premium and ultimate is worth a lot.

movies, music, tv in one app and that too with a clean interface. It's worth using.

do google on home basic vs home premium and you will find answers.

*What exactly is the config of pc that you want to run vista on?*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^^ You said that you need a stable OS from microsoft for your folks at home and you also want an OS that does good at gaming.


yeah



> Yep. you can run games on Vista Home Basic but again it lacks so manyfeatures that you might want to have when you want them. Vista Home basic is just a windows xp on dx10.


thats what I need. something familiar to win xp.



> If you want a stable OS for home use, I would say get Windows XP home for 3.5k instead of windows vista home basic.


why ?



> But you need a good OS that can do lot of tasks get winxp professional or vista home premium.


I H.A.T.E. XP. Its old, obsolete and unstable.



> vista home basic: 3.5k
> vista home premium: 4.9k


what about the upgrade cost ? from hbasic to hpremium ?



> PS: The vista media centre that comes with home premium and ultimate is worth a lot.


Not needed since folks at home prefer tata sky and samsung home theater.



> *What exactly is the config of pc that you want to run vista on?*


Pentium 4 2.66GHz Prescott, Intel D915GLVG mobo, 1GB + 256MB DDR1 400MHz RAM, 910GL Graphics (GMA 900), 80GB HDD (10 alloted for all windows related stuff).


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^AFAIK Ultimate occupies 12GB of space but Home Basic will occupy less as there is no Media Center and other stuff. And how will you play DX10 with 910GL


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^AFAIK Ultimate occupies 12GB of space but Home Basic will occupy less as there is no Media Center and other stuff. And how will you play DX10 with 910GL


in future when I upgrade


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Oh then its fine.

Seeing YOUR requirements, Vista Home Basic will be fine but it dosent hurt to get more .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Oh then its fine.
> 
> Seeing YOUR requirements, Vista Home Basic will be fine *but it dosent hurt to get more* .


Considering the fact that I can use that 1.5K to buy some REAL hardware upgrade, I think it _does_ hurt to get more. The wallet that is. Put yourself in my situation, a guy who WONT buy pirated software. Now, you like to use windows vista ultimate. Imagine it was a licenced copy. That means you spent 10K on it. Well, I would rather use 6.5 for getting a better CPU or a better GPU than buying some upgrades to a 3.5K OS, or, if nobody else used my PC, I wouldn't buy it at all.

*And there is this one question I think veterans can answer:*

I remember the situation 3 years back, when one of my friends got the choice to install windows XP home or professional, pirated ofcourse. He selected Home, and started running his pirated games. Later, someone told him Professional has more features and he installed it over Home, since it didn't cost anything. He said the OS itself was slightly bloated compared to home, and he got lesser frame rate in counter strike. So we concluded that for gaming, XP Home is a better choice than professional because (1) it uses lesser resources and (2) if we BOUGHT it, it would be cheaper and that money can be invested in a better GPU.

Is the same true for Vista ? Would I get better framerate in Vista Basic compared to Vista Premium ? I know for sure that the second part (being able to buy a better GPU) is true, but what about the first part ?

*Last Question:*

I think XP is just too buggy by today's standards. I am considering getting vista only because of that. Could it be because I use SP2 instead of SP3 ? What are the EXACT advantages installing SP3 can have ? Would it make the OS more stable, faster, and more secure ? On this configuration, is XP-Pro-SP3 + Themes lesser, equal or better than Vista-Basic-SP1 ? If its better or equal, I am considering not buying vista at all, and saving that cash for something else.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

okay mate. Do one thing.

Take a copy of vista home basic from your friends or download from internet

install it without giving a key. You will get 1week demo time to use. Test it out top to bottom and when the time comes, purchase a license from MS.

This way you will clear all your doubts.

XP SP3 does nothing good. I am avoiding it as it is not necessary that much.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

XP SP3 adds NOTHING excet WMP11 and IE7 plus some updates and fixes to bugs . Nothing to make it stable or sh1t.

Do as desii said. Get your copy from net and use it for sometime.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 3, 2008)

^^Yeah and most probably your pc might have been already updated to WMP11 and IE7 by Windows Updates.
Regarding Vista, Get Homebasic for now as it fulfills your needs


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> okay mate. Do one thing.
> 
> Take a copy of vista home basic from your friends or download from internet
> 
> ...


OK, I am going to check out vista basic demo next week after finishing the purchase of my gig of ram.

But don't reviews+ state 15% performance b00sts for SP3 ? 
I am avoiding installing it ONLY because installing it is time consuming. 

But I would LOVE to get some benchmarks of these three: XP Home SP3, XP Pro SP3 and Vista Basic SP1.


KPower Mania said:


> XP SP3 adds NOTHING excet WMP11 and IE7 plus some updates and fixes to bugs . Nothing to make it stable or sh1t.
> 
> Do as desii said. Get your copy from net and use it for sometime.


And yeah, aren't fixes to bugs and updates supposed to give speed boosts ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^Dunno much about what the fixes to do but they arent for boosting the speed. Only some minor fixes here and there.

Vista Home Basic is the way to go for you. I am really satisfied with Vista Ultimate x86 SP1. Its way better than XP SP3.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah me too Happy with Vista Ultimate x86 SP1  
Anyways aren't the sales of windows xp stopped?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ I love the Vista Media Center. Such a rich app and runs smoothly on my rig.

yep. xp sales are officially stopped but will be sold by dealers till the stocks are over.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ I love the Vista Media Center. Such a rich app and runs smoothly on my rig.
> 
> yep. xp sales are officially stopped but will be sold by dealers till the stocks are over.



Well, there DO exist second hand copies of XP right ?
How reliable are those ?


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 3, 2008)

How will Vista run on this rig?
Celeron D 2.26 @ 2.53 GHz 256 KB L2 cache
1 GB DDR 400
Nvidia FX 5200 128 MB ??

I doubt it will run better than XP on 512 MB RAM.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^It will be an average eXperience coz of your grafix card but it will run nevertheless .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

^^offtopic: what exactly happened to your old account ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> How will Vista run on this rig?
> Celeron D 2.26 @ 2.53 GHz 256 KB L2 cache
> 1 GB DDR 400
> Nvidia FX 5200 128 MB ??
> ...



You better not run vista on it. 

Stick to XP for now.

Vista Home Basic recommended setup:

1 GHz 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor

512 MB of system memory

20 GB hard drive with at least 15 GB of available space

Support for DirectX 9 graphics and 32 MB of graphics memory

DVD-ROM drive

Audio Output

Internet access (fees may apply)


Vista Home Premium recommended setup:

1 GHz 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor

1 GB of system memory

40 GB hard drive with at least 15 GB of available space

Support for DirectX 9 graphics with:

WDDM Driver

128 MB of graphics memory (minimum)

Pixel Shader 2.0 in hardware

32 bits per pixel

DVD-ROM drive

Audio Output

Internet access (fees may apply)

the above specs are from Microsoft and I don't think they are right specs to run Vista.

You need an Athlon X2 or Core2 or Pentium D grade processor, 2gig of memory, 8400GS or better GPU, 80Gb of HDD atleast.

Even if you processor is weak, a good GPU will save the day.

eg: I have Athlon 64 1.8 GHz CPU (overclocked to 2.3GHz). Vista was running fine with few lags on my rig. The smoothness of vista showed up after I added another gig of ram and ATI HD2600XT.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^offtopic: what exactly happened to your old account ?




shhhhhhh!!! 

Dont speak it in public.

PM kar dena .

Anyways, I asked so it was deleted .


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 3, 2008)

desiibond said:
			
		

> You better not run vista on it.
> 
> Stick to XP for now.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. If one's PC starts hiccuping, some people upgrade, others search for ways to get over it by using different OSes and softwares. Its always these kinda times people learn alot about PCs.  And not to be provocative but I guess now Ill run linux full-time as any latest distro will run with full glory in my PC. Vista! Im coming later to you after I upgrade. 




MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^offtopic: what exactly happened to your old account ?


Who was that for?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> shhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Dont speak it in public.
> 
> ...


I see... your crush still going strong ? 


IronManForever said:


> Who was that for?



KPower Mania


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I see... your crush still going strong ?



shhhhhh!!!!!!

I told u not to do it here............still, NO its all over. I dumped her rather than the opposite .

I hate gulz, EMO songs, EMO movies, etc now.............. I R SATAN


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 3, 2008)

{Offtopic}



KPower Mania said:


> shhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Dont speak it in public.
> 
> ...





			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I see... your crush still going strong?



Mu hu ha ha ha ha...    
I know it too, 13 year old boy!  



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> KPower Mania


Umm.. BTW even I changed my ID, so was confused. 

{offtopic}


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> shhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> I told u not to do it here............still, NO its all over. I dumped her rather than the opposite .
> 
> I hate gulz, EMO songs, EMO movies, etc now.............. I R SATAN



Well, apart from the fact that you STILL try to spam on about things you have NO idea of, nobody can recogonise you except me, since your language is still the same.

BUT YOUR SIGGY GIVES THE SECRET AWAY TOO EASILY


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

^^OMG, I dont spam. I dont open the Software Troubleshooting section most of the time and nor the Open Source or Mobile Monsters section coz I aint interested in those things. Me loves Hardware and gaming thats why . 

As per my siggy, well thats something useful .


----------



## TheLetterD (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey rather than a thread dis seems 2 hv b come a chatroom!! lets end this 2lng post.no 1 will read this n things r getting a lot personel here!!!


----------

